# Great Target Practice!



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

This is so cool! I often spend hours sitting quiet and still, with nothing to do but wait for something to happen. Now I have something to shoot at besides a big buck. Y'all geeks get your drones in the air. I welcome the practice.

Tired of trashing trail cams.

Should I have posted this in the waterfowl forum?

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/drone-use-in-hunting/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Are drones small game, big game, or game bird? I don't think they're waterfowl, although there are underwater drones.

A small town in Colorado wants to issue hunting licenses for drones:
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/12/1...to-hold-drone-hunting-vote-after-legal-fight/

If those contraptions fetch a video of a Utah wolf, they have my vote. 

.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Seriously, I want to shoot one of these things. Y'all put 'em up there, I'll carry a weapon expressly to shoot 'em down. You got the money, Honey...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorta like SSS. Just in this case, you only S.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Finnegan said:


> Seriously, I want to shoot one of these things. Y'all put 'em up there, I'll carry a weapon expressly to shoot 'em down. You got the money, Honey...


Haha lets discuss the perfect weapon for shooting these things. 
I'm thinking maybe a 12 gauge semi-auto with 3 1/2" BBB shot.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I prefer a challenge so I'm thinking a .410 would be fun. Or even better you could shoot the .410 out of a Judge for the low flyers.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont think that drones are very ethical personally. It really takes the fair chase concept and throws it out the window. 

I'm with Finnegan, shoot em out of the sky! 

The only exception I could personally agree with using a drone for would be to hunt invasive species like hogs.

Just my $0.02


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Can we use paint guns until they legislate a drone hunting season?

I think drones could be a valuable tool for wildlife managers, fish and game people, especially wolf biologists.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I've decided a better weapon to hunt these things with: a recurve bow with explosive heads.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How on earth did advocating felony behavior become "cool".


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I would feel any drone that was within range of my 12 ga. shotgun would be a danger to me and my family and would feel that I would need to defend myself.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> How on earth did advocating felony behavior become "cool".
> 
> -DallanC


It all started with a show called " The Dukes of Hazard".-------SS


----------

